# [SOLVED] 691 error message when I try connect



## sonogun (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't been able to connect to the internet for the past few days via my adsl modem. Every time I try to connect using my usual login details I get a 691 error message, saying that the user name and password are incorrect.

I have phoned my ISP and they say that the line is functioning properly and my account is in order. The lights on the modem are all on and green so that seems fine. When the ISP help guy asked me to type in ipconfig in the command prompt, there is no ip address next to default gateway which seems to confuse them.

I would really appreciate some help with this.
thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 691 error message when I try connect*

a little confused as this error code is for a dialup modem 
"Error 691" Error Message When You Try to Connect to Your ISP

can you post the make and model of the modem - how it is connected up - what ports you are using 

if the ipconfig /all has an ip address of 169.254.x.x then there is normally no gateway - at that is a windows assigned IP not the modem 

is this a broadband connection or a dialup connection - 
whos the ISP

lets see an ipconfig /all here


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sonogun (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: 691 error message when I try connect*

Hi Thanks so much for getting back to me. It seems it was an issue on my ISP side. They eventually managed to fix it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 691 error message when I try connect*

excellent - thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

